# What kind of dog food does your dog eat?



## Pickleisaminidaschi (Jun 25, 2008)

Mine eat Purina right now but I switch it to RAW and Eunukanuba (or howEVER you spell it) and other stuff so they don't get bored.


----------



## lucyloo2 (Apr 12, 2009)

I feed Lucy Blue Buffalo, but am thinking about going into this local pet store that specializes in good quality foods to get their opinion  Blue Buffalo is rated okay on the dog food analysis web site, but there is better stuff out there!


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Spunky is fed on prey-model raw and Honey eats Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream.


----------



## strawbrykiwicake (Dec 29, 2007)

Belle is fed Blue Buffalo and it's been the best of all foods I have tried for her. I know there are better foods out there but as picky as she is I'm happy to have her eating and doing very well on it! Vets are always pleased with her weight, coat, and general physical appearence.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

mine are fed "Elite"


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I feed Donatello _Nature's Recipe Farmstand Selects_. It's one of the few cheaper foods that I can find that are "corn" free... Corn syrup, ground corn, whole corn, corn starch, etc.

I also mix in a third of a _Cesar's_ cup. (Doing that gives me three days on one cup of _Cesar's_.) Anyway, I mix in the _Cesar's_ because he's finicky, picky, and will go days without eating, only to eat half a cup and walk off... I was allowing him to do that, because hey, dogs should eat on their own, when they're hungry, and just eat plain ole' kibble... But after he gained weight coming home, he was losing weight again! Aside from him being perfectly healthy it was just his spoiled self! lol!


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

Bentley eats Chicken Soup Large Breed Adult (I love that the kibble is big enough that it doesn't just pour out of the Kibble ball).


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Trent is on what his breeder had been feeding him, but this weekend I am going over to buy a bag of Orijen or Taste of the Wild and slowly make a transition. He also gets a raw meaty bone a few times a week.


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

My dogs eat Orijen kibbles in the morning (the two boys eat the for adult dogs one and Xena is on large breed puppy) and at supper time, they eat raw.


----------



## upendi'smommy (Nov 12, 2008)

Upendi eats Eagle Pack and gets raw meaty bones as well.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Bishop and Isis get TOTW and Chloe gets Wellness low calorie


----------



## jbsmomto1 (Mar 7, 2009)

My guys get a mix of claifornia \natural and candiae 3 meat life stages.


----------



## michelleboston (Feb 25, 2009)

Bailey eats Orijen Puppy and loves it. Although I've found he'll pretty much eat anything


----------



## Dog Tracks (Jan 13, 2009)

Mabel eats Evo kibble in the morning and Stella & Chewey's raw with a spoonful of pumpkin and green tripe in the evening. Dog, that tripe is FOUL. But she LOVES it.


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

Bliss eats Bravo raw diet. Leena eats a mixture of California Natural puppy and Healthwise Active Adult.


----------



## KaseyT (May 7, 2008)

Maggie eats Wellness but much prefers the Pedigree I feed my friends dog (who prefers the Wellness) when I board him.

After a couple of days of boarding they both have the runs.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Solid Gold for both my babies!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Pickleisaminidaschi said:


> Mine eat Purina right now but I switch it to RAW and Eunukanuba (or howEVER you spell it) and other stuff so they don't get bored.


May I ask why you would feed a couple of "lesser quality" foods and then feed raw? Raw is probably the best we can do for our dogs although most of us can't/won't, myself included. That's like saying I'd feed Purina, Eukanuba and Orijen. From one extreme to the other.


----------



## Yogi2009 (Mar 31, 2009)

We feed Yogi Wellness Puppy and he is almost 12 weeks. He seems to love it. He was on a bad diet before...they had him on Purina Puppy Chow (basically corn). Blech.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Sassy gets home made chicken and rice, Max gets RAW and both get a dollop of canned green tripe for dessert with their bits of this and that mixed in.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

Bolo gets RAW. when I have fosters I usually feed kirkland's to them.


----------



## reynosa_k9's (Dec 14, 2007)

Mine all get raw and so do any/all fosters that come through here.

Jiha
and the pound puppy crew.


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Bailey and the family Dachshund get Wellness Healthy Weight, though I am looking to try Natural Balance also.


----------



## lightforce18 (May 6, 2009)

started out my dog Yogi on Purina Beneful. Found out it was Bad. Then got him a small bag of Nutro Ultra. Then saw the FDA is investigating them. So I switched him to Innova Large Puppy Breed. I plan on sticking to this one.


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

iorek eats prey model raw


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

My husky eats Innova Evo kibble mixed with Blue Buffalo canned food.
My chihuahua eats Innova Evo Red Meat kibble mixed with Nupro supplement.


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

I feed mine Canidae grain-free Salmon. LOVE it, but hate paying for it.


----------



## tuffycuddles (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe eats Purina Puppy Chow.....currently....i suppose i should be switching her to adult food pretty soon...


----------



## nac1089 (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm currently switching Sasha over to Blue Buffalo. She's a very picky eater (although in all honesty, it's probably my fault, haha) She came to me on Purina Pro Plan mixed with Solid Gold. I then changed her to Nutro, found out that wasn't as good as I thought. Then I switched her to Solid Gold. She ate that for awhile and then started turning her nose up, so I then switched to Natural Balance which she ate for awhile & again then began to turn her nose up. Now with the Blue Buffalo, she absolutely LOVES it! I'm hoping I can stick with this food.


----------



## philovance (Jan 7, 2009)

Benji's a very easy keeper and if I feed him even a 1/2 cup of kibble a day with 6oz of canned he gains too much weight. So now we've got him on a 1/4 cup of kibble a day which means I could probably afford to feed him any dry food out there (with the exception of Ziwi Peak ) but I just can't bring myself to pay more than $2.50/lb for dry food (we buy small bags with only one 18lb dog). We rotate to a new brand (slowly) with every new bag, mostly Natural Balance, Canidae ALS, various Merrick flavors, and By Nature.

He gets more calories from the canned, which I'm fine with. He gets different kinds of canned every time we open one and honestly he seems to do about the same with all brands: Merrick, Nature's Variety, Dogswell, By Nature, Canidae. I tend to buy what's on super-sale at petfooddirect.com.

About 40% of his wet food is crockpot homemade: brown rice, sweet potato, carrots, a green vegetable and chicken or beef. I like the Wysong probiotic supplements and use both Call of the Wild (for the homemade) and AddLife.

It irks me that now that the supermarket is carrying Iams and Purina One, they are actually more than what I pay online for Canidae and Natural Balance.


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

I am now feeding a mostly BARF diet. But I only feed veggies twice a week. They also get fish oil, vitamin E, and solid gold sea meal. Kibble is used for training treats. Right now it's Merrick Before Grain.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Right now everyone is on Eagle Pack Holistic duck formula


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Rigby did eat raw for much of his life, but in times of extensive road trips, times of having many dogs around, and right now, since I have a new baby, he does not. The sight and smell of raw meat made me vomit when I was pregnant, and now I just don't like touching it or having it about the house with a baby.

He still gets some as a treat  But he is currently eating Blue Buffalo Wilderness, the really expensive kind in the shiney blue bag with a wolf on the front. It is an excellent food IMO, and he looks fantastic, as always.


----------



## Bonnie Napholc (Apr 28, 2009)

I've just started my dogs on Fromm duck and potato, I like Orijen too.


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

My two dogs are eating Wellness Core Reduced Fat & dinner they get an sample of Artemis


----------



## 2dogday (Apr 20, 2009)

Our dogs love their Purina One Natural Blends with a little homecooked added


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

Trying out a different brand on my dogs this month Addiction Salmon Bleu so far all of them like it and are doing well on it. 

But usually they eat either Innova EVO Red Meat Small Bites, Taste of the Wild, or Wellness Core.

My oldest dog can't handle the grain free so he is on Merrick Senior Medley he does really well on it.


----------



## saintnoel (Mar 11, 2009)

I feed my husky EVO, got it for $45 a bag.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Blue Buffalo.....I think the ingredients are awesome...what is missing that makes you guys post that there is better out there????

Ingredients

Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Whole Ground Brown Rice, Whole Ground Barley, Oatmeal, Rye, Whole Potatoes, Tomato Pomace (natural source of Lycopene), Chicken Fat (preserved with Natural Mixed Tocopherols), Natural Chicken Flavor, Whole Carrots, Whole Sweet Potatoes, Blueberries, Cranberries, Flaxseed, Barley Grass, Dried Parsley, Alfalfa Meal, Kelp Meal, Taurine, L-Carnitine, L-Lysine, Glucosamine Hydrochloride, Yucca Shidigera Extract, Green Tea Extract, Turmeric, Garlic, Sunflower Oil (natural source of Omega 6 Fatty Acids), Herring Oil (natural source of Omega 3 Fatty Acids), Dried Chicory Root, Black Malted Barley, Oil of Rosemary, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin C, Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Beta Carotene, Calcium Ascorbate (source of Vitamin C), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin (Vitamin B3), Calcium Pantothenate (Vitamin B5), Riboflavin (Vitamin B2), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Folic Acid, Biotin, Choline Chloride, Dicalcium Phosphate, Zinc Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Zinc), Iron Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Iron), Copper Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Copper), Manganese Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Manganese), Potassium Amino Acid Complex (source of Chelated Potassium), Cobalt Proteinate (source of Chelated Cobalt), Potassium Chloride, Sodium Selenite, Salt, Lactobacillus acidophilus, Bacillus subtilis, Bifidobacterium thermophilum, Bifidobacterium longum, Enterococcus faecium.
Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein 24.0% min
Crude Fat 14.0% min
Crude Fiber 4.0% max
Moisture 10.0% max
Calcium 1.0% min
Phosphorus 0.90% min
L-Carnitine* 100 mg/kg min
Omega 3 Fatty Acids* 0.25% min
Omega 6 Fatty Acids* 3.50% min
Beta Carotene* 5.0 mg/kg min
Glucosamine* 400 mg/kg max

*Not recognized as an essential nutrient by AAFCO Dog Food Nutrient Profiles.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

My dogs get Chicken Soup for the Soul and Diamond Naturals (the chicken and the beef) kibbles. I usually do a rotation of Chicken Soup, then DN Chicken, then Chicken Soup, then DN Beef. Sometimes I'll add some other brand if I can get a good price. I also give them raw chicken quarters a few nights a week, and a raw egg in their kibble a couple times a week. Sometimes they get raw ground beef if I find it on sale.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

All of mine get Diamond Premium. They love and and are doing fantastic on it. And I get a big discount where I purchase it, so my food bill is low right now.


----------



## jinkiriwang (May 4, 2009)

I feed my Chivas Chicken Soup for the Puppy Lover's Soul. She loves it!!!


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

Currently a mixture of Royal Canin German Shepherd formula and Timberwolf Dakota Bison. I've fed raw in the past, but never as a sole diet..I always feed kibble once a day.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Donna5503 said:


> Blue Buffalo.....I think the ingredients are awesome...what is missing that makes you guys post that there is better out there????
> 
> Ingredients
> 
> ...


SO MANY grains and carbs in great variety. Possibility of an allergy developing.
Oil of rosemary can cause seizures in some dogs, it is added as a preservative.
Lots of good sounding fruits, vegetables and herbs in small amounts to make us feel like this is a good food.
Not much protein.
L-Carnitine hasn't enough to count, 2 grams is a theraputic dose, this is 0.1 gram per kg food.
Omega 3 is a very fragile substance, listing it doesn't mean the dog is getting much, better dosed separately.
Glucosamine amount is too low for therapeutic purpose.

Really it is a good food! Just that the company puts all sorts of stuff in that sounds good to the consumer in insufficient amounts. I really like that sulphate salts aren't used to provide the zinc, iron and the rest of the minerals as they aren't well absorbed. I like that there are more calcium supplements than phosphate supplements indicating that there is a lot of meat in the food as meat has a lot more phosphorus than grain.


----------



## NalaBaby (Apr 28, 2009)

Elvis is on Kirkland Signature Lamb & Rice, and has been for quite a while now, Nala is on Nature's Recipe Large Breed Puppy, because she's allergic to corn and Kirkland gives her the runs


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

My Bella eats Purina Puppy Chow. She's a year old now but I still have her on puppy food. She prefers it.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Donna5503 said:


> Blue Buffalo.....I think the ingredients are awesome...what is missing that makes you guys post that there is better out there????
> .


Those are very good ingredients but it may not be the best food for all dogs. Mine do great on Core and Orijen...I know people who's dogs didn't do well. It's all about what works for your particular dog(s)


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Mine are on Chicken Soup Puppy...they get RAW 3 times a week. They also get some canned tossed in there too, usually about 2-3 times a week, in the evening. 

I rotate dry kibbles, too, usually with TOTW, Solid Gold, Wellness, or Innova...


----------



## wolfsnaps (Apr 27, 2007)

Right now the dogs have a mix of wellness supermix chicken, wellness supermix lamb, and natural balance ultra in their food bin. I try to do higher end kibble and mix up the routine of eating by switching foods from time to time. They handle the change just fine....except they occassionally get gas (briefly as they adjust) on some foods. Well, in all the changes, my one dog got gas from wellness but that went away quick.

They also get raw treats....(not on the days they get kibble though)


----------



## love.noreen (May 12, 2009)

Purina Puppy Chow then just recently changed it to Dog Chow now that Zeus is bigger.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

I feed my dogs Diamond Naturals chicken & rice. It is relatively inexpensive and everyone is doing very well on it.


----------



## Lostball (May 12, 2009)

We just got our dog recently from a shelter and couldn't have asked for a better dog if we had to describe what we wanted. She is an English Springer Spaniel mostly black with white and black spots. 
She is presently undergoing treatment for heartworm and we're wondering if anyone can give an idea what to expect as far as elimination habits are concerned? Please let me know if I need to go to a different forum for this question as I am brand new to this as of today.
We are feeding her Solid Gold and Wellness plus giving her vitamins twice a day. She gets Cataplex-E to get rid of free radicals, Arginex for kidney cleansing and Cyruta Plus for strengthening the capillary walls. We also cook fresh chicken and add some rice once in awhile.
She was very lethargic a few weeks ago but is slowly coming back to life. She has experienced some coughing but that has almost completely subsided.
Thanks for any help, Lostball


----------



## DobManiac (Aug 12, 2007)

Lostball said:


> We are feeding her Solid Gold and Wellness plus giving her vitamins twice a day. She gets Cataplex-E to get rid of free radicals, Arginex for kidney cleansing and Cyruta Plus for strengthening the capillary walls. We also cook fresh chicken and add some rice once in awhile.


Are the vitamins for the heartworm treatment? They seem pretty specifc for just everyday use. But I could understand if it is for a certain issue.


----------



## Lostball (May 12, 2009)

As a matter of fact we are giving them to her for the heartworm problem. She had the 2 shots a few weeks ago and was really in the pits for awhile. Very lethargic and listless and slept a lot. Now after about 3 or 4 weeks she is eating better and playing acting more normal. Callie really likes the Wellness dry food. We were giving her 3 of each of these vitamins in the morning around 9:00 and then 2 of each in the evening. We have since cut it back to 2 each in the morning and 1 each at night. All in all I've seen a huge improvement in her in these few short weeks. She had been coughing a lot and would get shaking fits but this has all but ceased now and she loves to run and jump and play.... but we only allow this for very short periods of time until after the heartworm problem is cleared up. 
How do I put a photo of Callie up on here for all to see?


----------



## Pomeranian Owners (May 9, 2009)

we have a 5.5 pound 3 year old female pom and we feed her royal canin mini toy indoor adult 25 and we give her dog treats and for wet food we feed her cesar dog food and she does good on it she is healthy although she has a low thyroid she takes thyroid supplement and so her hair does not grow good we were having her cut short because she was happier with it short and since the thyroid her hair is not comming back good


----------



## Robert27 (May 6, 2009)

I feed Chance Natural Balance. I changed him from Purina Puppy Chow to Natural Balance and it's done wonders. Recommend it to everyone!


----------



## Lostball (May 12, 2009)

We found out last night that Callie has a Colitis problem and the vet recommended we give her about 1/4 cup hamburger and rice mixed about 1:3 three times a day. She loves it and we can put her meds in with it and she gobbles it right up. She is a lot perkier this morning. Yesterday she was just laying around all day and would not eat. I may have mentioned she is into about the 4th week of the treatment for heartworms, so it's going to take a little time for her.


----------



## theperfectred (May 16, 2009)

I have an 11m red brindle APBT "Jade" who has been on "Wellness, Just For Puppy Super5Mix" since I got her @10w $55/30# prior to that 6-10w she was on Diamond Kibble(Garbage in a kibble bag) and was in pretty ruff shape due to another "Low Life" backyard breeder. I couldn't stand to see her left with them, having fleas/and the start of a mild case of Demodex so I gave them their $100 and took her home she is now doing very well after costly Demodex treatment and Wellness dogfood but, w/ her high gameness/drive I wanted to start giving her something w/ higher protein levels so she has been on Canidae Grain Free A.L.S. $45/30# for the better part of 2 weeks and seems to be doing great. No problem w/ the change as of yet, but apparently there is some varied opinions on Canidae so please share your thoughts!

!!!After spending more time reviewing and researching and seeing Canidae's BBB report I will be weening Jade off of the "D" rated Canidae dog food and back onto Wellness (Core) $10-$15 is a small price when considering my best friends health and quality of life. Wellness/OldMotherHubbard received an A+ rating by the BBB!


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

We use Blue Buffalo Puppy and he is doing great on it. Orijen Puppy was too rich and the puppy had terrible gas with Orijen. 

Every puppy is different though, so you might have to switch around. Try first with what the dog was eating before you got him/her.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Wally was on Purina Pro Plan puppy food, but switched to Innova Small Bites Adult since he was moving out of puppyhood (especially physically - he was pretty much full grown according to his standard).


----------



## Kibasdad (Jan 1, 2009)

Kiba gets fed mainly ZiwiPeak, switched up with Orijen and Innova EVO occasionally.


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Purina One till recently....just switched to Pro Plan Select......try it for a few mo....


----------



## lmwsport7 (Jul 23, 2008)

Was feeding Wellness Large Breed Puppy but she got bored with that. Just switched to Orijen adult - so far so good!


----------



## LadyD (May 10, 2009)

My Boston Terrier gets Innova Evo with either a plain chicken strip or boiled hamburger added at dinner time. He only eats a small amount of the kibble during the day. He really enjoys his dinner though.


----------

